# Leif isn't in my town, when does he show up?



## jozial (Apr 23, 2020)

I installed the earth day update but Leif is not here, its 6:35 am in my game.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm he should be there. Is there anyone else in your plaza rn?


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 23, 2020)

He would show up at 8am cuz thats when a new day starts i think


----------



## jozial (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## Garrett (Apr 23, 2020)

No, I was awake early this morning and Leif was in my plaza just after 5am. 

You haven't been time traveling have you?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

He's not in mine either and I don't time travel. But I do have the Earth Day update. My Nook's Cranny upgraded today, could that be why? Bit concerning!


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> He's not in mine either and I don't time travel. But I do have the Earth Day update. My Nook's Cranny upgraded today, could that be why? Bit concerning!


Did you open the game at all before installing the update?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Did you open the game at all before installing the update?



Yes, the update didn't trigger when I turned on my switch so when I turned the game on I went to go send a friend a random gift, and that triggered the update. I thought it would be okay as I got intros from Isabelle before and after the update.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Yes, the update didn't trigger when I turned on my switch so when I turned the game on I went to go send a friend a random gift, and that triggered the update. I thought it would be okay as I got intros from Isabelle before and after the update.


That's probably why, and I don't think there's any way to get him now.
When you loaded up the game, it chose what visitor was gonna be there that day. Flick, Label, etc or none. Leif was not included in this since you didn't have the update.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 23, 2020)

It wouldn't be Nook's Cranny's fault I don't think, he's in my plaza rn and mine just reopened too


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> That's probably why, and I don't think there's any way to get him now.
> When you loaded up the game, it chose what visitor was gonna be there that day. Flick, Label, etc or none. Leif was not included in this since you didn't have the update.



I was really looking forward to this, that's disappointing. 
Thank you


----------



## saramew (Apr 23, 2020)

He should show up on your first new day after updating!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

saramew said:


> He should show up on your first new day after updating!


So tomorrow he should hopefully be there? I really hope so.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> So tomorrow he should hopefully be there? I really hope so.


Hopefully. For those who updated before opening the game, we all seem to have been guaranteed Leif as our visitor, so you will hopefully get him tomorrow.
Redd should also show up tomorrow for the first time for most of us - I wonder if you can have both at the same time!


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

He didn’t show up. I finished updating around 9am in my time so I guess he may show the next day.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Hopefully. For those who updated before opening the game, we all seem to have been guaranteed Leif as our visitor, so you will hopefully get him tomorrow.
> Redd should also show up tomorrow for the first time for most of us - I wonder if you can have both at the same time!


Thank you for your help, I'll update this thread tomorrow with hopefully good news!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm also not having him on my plaza after the update but I had the KK slider concert this morning as well so maybe this can't overlap and that's why I'll have him tomorrow I guess?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

I spoke to Blathers last night (the 22nd) and today both Leif and Redd are here. So that answers that!


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

_Donut_ said:


> I'm also not having him on my plaza after the update but I had the KK slider concert this morning as well so maybe this can't overlap and that's why I'll have him tomorrow I guess?


Yeah, some visitors are guaranteed (KK on Saturday, Daisy Mae on Sunday) so on days like that you won't ever be able to get another visitor that overlaps with their slot (you could still get a night visitor)


----------



## saramew (Apr 23, 2020)

_Donut_ said:


> I'm also not having him on my plaza after the update but I had the KK slider concert this morning as well so maybe this can't overlap and that's why I'll have him tomorrow I guess?


K.K. for sure takes up the whole plaza, so Leif has to wait a day. He should be there the next day in theory, with Redd!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

__





						[CLOSED] No Leif in your town today? Come buy bushes at mine!
					

Closed now! Thanks for coming everyone, I hope you were able to get plenty of nice bushes!❤️



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




My town is open with Leif in the plaza if anyone wants to come over and buy bushes!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 23, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your kind offer! 
I was able to visit my friend's island who had Lief, but I appreciate your kind thought!


----------



## Megina (Apr 23, 2020)

Been TTing and he shows up some random days throughout the year for me.
So not sure if he is an "Earth Day" specific NPC?

*More like just a regular shop NPC that shows up random days like Kicks or Label.*
So in your case, the 23rd just might not be one of his days for you.

However, for Earth Day specifically, from the 23rd to I believe the 5th, you will see special Nook Mile tasks to do.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Apr 23, 2020)

Megina said:


> Been TTing and he shows up some random days throughout the year for me.
> So not sure if he is an "Earth Day" specific NPC?
> 
> *More like just a regular shop NPC that shows up random days like Kicks or Label.*
> ...



Lief is definitely a year round travelling merchant, the wiki states though he will just appear more between now and the 5th.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 23, 2020)

Leif and Redd are both traveling merchants who will come once a week at a random day.
If you have been TTing he may not appear on the 23rd; for me he did not appear until the 24th! I then had redd on the 25th because i did not trigger the museum upgrade until the 24th.  (Redd will appear the day after you speak to blathers)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Isabelle mentioned Earth Day running for a week or two. If he isn't there today, maybe tomorrow, or sometime in the next week?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 23, 2020)

I wonder when is the next time he will show up cause I need some more lillies


----------

